# الدرس الرابع من شرح برنامج earth work program



## هشام الشافعى (27 أغسطس 2009)

:6:أولا: أحب أن أهنىء  جميع العاملين وأعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب بحلول شهر رمضان المبارك 
ونظرا لحبى الشديد لهذا الملتقى ولكل أعضائه والعاملين فيه 


اليوم سوف يتم رفع الدرس الرابع من شرح برنامج earth work program

:30::30: رابـــــــــــــــــط التحميـــــــــــــــــل:30::30:



:6: :6: http://www.4shared.com/file/128043602/bfe2e9f9/lec_4.html



وإن شاء الله سيتم رفع باقى الدروس فى أقرب فرصة علشان خاطر عيونكم جميعا وهى
1- إدخال نقاط الأرض الطبيعيه وكذلك variable من خلال برنامج excel
2- كيفيه حساب وإدخال قيمة super elevation
3- كيفية ربط برنامج land desktop مع earth work program لإدخال المناسيب التصميمية للــــــ centet line الخاص بالطريق .

4- بعض المهارات لإحتراف هذا البرنامج ـ

 ( نحن فى إنتـــــظـــار ردودكـــم )

 أخوكم م/ هشام وجدى الشــــافعى​


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (27 أغسطس 2009)

اخيرا اول واحد يرد عليك ويباركلك بالشهر الكريم بلغك الله صيامه وقيامه
استمر فالصدقة الجارية منها ما هو علم ينتفع به نفع الله بك بلدك واهلك وجميع المسلمين


----------



## عبدو99 (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا باشمهندس ورمضان كريم


----------



## abdo hanafy (27 أغسطس 2009)

اخيرا يا اتش ايه يا عم الجمال ده يا ريت لو تبعتلي تليفونك علي
[email protected]


----------



## abdo hanafy (27 أغسطس 2009)

سؤال يا اتش في محاضرات باقية تاني ولا كدة خلاص 
شكرا يا ابو كنزي


----------



## هشام الشافعى (27 أغسطس 2009)

باقى الجزء الخاص بإحتراف البرنامج وجزء superelevation


----------



## garary (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك 
وكل العام وانت بالف خير


----------



## mnci (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يجزيك بالخير على المعلومات القيمة والشرح الممتع ده
اخوك فى الله ناصر


----------



## اماني الصالح مريم (27 أغسطس 2009)

_*thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*_


----------



## علاء محمد كامل (27 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كم خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك,,,,,,,,الشرح ممتاز وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق......ياريت باقى البرنامج فى اسرع وقت ممكن................اخوك علاء.


----------



## محمد mohamed (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ياباشا والله هديه جميله لن تنسى طول العمر


----------



## صقر العايد (30 أغسطس 2009)

*يا مهندس ما اشتغل الا اول درس بس ...............................و الثاني والثالث والرابع ايضا نزلو بجهازي على شكل ملف dapايه العمل*​


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك على هذه الدروس القيمة وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم واتعشم رفع باقي الدروس سريعا و اتمني رفع جميع الدروس مرة واحدة او ارجو منك رفع الدروس 1و2و3 لاني لم اكن معكم الفترة السابقة 
بارك الله لك و فيك و في علمك
ابو عمر


----------



## هشام الشافعى (31 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ صقر حاول تنزيل الملفات مره ثانيه والملف بعد التنزيل بينزل فى صوره ملف مضغوط على شكل rar يتم فكه ببرنامج winrar وبعد الفك يتم تشغيل الملف المضغوط بأى برنامج media بشرط وجود codekes


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 أغسطس 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
فانت تقوم بعمل كبير وتشرح برنامج يعتبر من ادق البرامج الموجودة الان في الوطن العربي لحساب الكميات 
وكل الاعمال تقوم علي الكميات بل هي خلاصة العمل والغاية التي يسعى اليها الجميع في المجال العملي 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdo hanafy (31 أغسطس 2009)

يا اتش عايز رقم تليفونك ومتتأخرش علينا في تكملة الشرح


----------



## صقر العايد (31 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس ساحاول مره اخرى وان شاء الله اتوفق


----------



## سامح ركابى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رسالة شكر*

السلام عليكم يا ابو كنزى جزاك اللة خيرا على المعلومات القيمة وتقبل اللة منك رمضان


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير اخى الكريم


----------



## abdo hanafy (6 سبتمبر 2009)

يا باش مهندس امتي حترفع باقي الشرح
كل رمضان وانت طيب


----------



## علاء محمد كامل (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور..........ياريت شرح باقى البرنامج لاننى فى امس الحاجة الية,,,,,,,,وجزاك الله كل خير. ابو متعب.


----------



## amin mohamed (7 سبتمبر 2009)

كل رمضان وانت طيب يا أبو كنزي مبارك المولود فين العقيقه والسبوع!


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*الملف عبارة عن فيديو ووثائق توكد بشارة الانجيل والتوراة بسيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم **وقبل التحميل نسـألكم الدعاء لنا ولامي وابي بالمغفرة وسائر المسلمين** وجزاكم الله خيرا وتقبل الله منا الصيا م والقيام وصالح الاعمال*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129154596/a697e1e8/_______.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129594299/6d0645eb/______.html*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل وليد محمد عطية :
لاحظت فى الفترة الأخيرة أنك وضعت فى مواضيع مختلفة روابط لملفات تخص مقارنة الاديان
واحب ان أذكرك بقول السلف عموما انه
لا يجوز للعوام قراءة مواضيع وكتب مقارنة الاديان
إلا من بعد أن يحصلوا نصيبا جيدا من العلم الشرعى
هذا مهم جدا حتى لا تثار فى اذهانهم شبهات لا يستطيعوا الرد عليها بدون علم
ولأن معرفة العقيدة الصحيحة هى اول خطوة لمناقشة مادونها من العقائد
فأخشى أن يقرأ البعض نصوصا من الكتب المقدسة عند الديانات الإخرى فلا يعرفوا كيف ينزلوها منزلها الصحيح
وكم من اناس حدث لهم وإمتلأت رؤوسهم شبهات والمحظوظ منهم من قيض الله له مسلما عنده علم فأزال الشبهات
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_
فكم رأينا من لا يحسن الكتابة باللغة العربية فضلا عن عدم معرفته بعقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة
ثم يتصدى لمحاورة القوم أو مناظرتهم فى منتدياتهم وتكون النتائج مؤسفة لا لضعف الإسلام
ولكن للجهل الشديد للمحاور بالعقيدة الصحيحة ومواطن العوار فى العقائد الفاسدة !!! والله المستعان
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_

فكم مسلم يعرف دلائل نبوة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (التى تكاد تصل للالف دليل)
حتى يعرف بشارات التوراة والإنجيل بسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم التى طمسوا معظمها وغيروا فيها
ليسهل لهم تاويل النصوص كما يريدون ويصرفوها عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى غيره
فأيهما أولى ان يعرف المسلم اولا ؟؟؟

فالحديث له شجون ولا يتسع له المقام هاهنا

والله المستعان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م. / أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## abdo hanafy (22 سبتمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا باش مهندس بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك 
ياريت تكمل شرح البرنامج 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء محمد كامل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

لك خالص الشكر ..............ربنا يزيدك من علمه.......ياريت باقى شرح باقى اجزاء البرنامج وجزاك الله كل خير .....


----------



## raz9 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود وننتظر الجديد منك دوما تقبل مروري........


----------



## odwan (9 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكل العام وانت بخير


----------



## باسل الحبيب (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي هشام وقد كنت بدأت في كتابه شرح لبرنامج Earth work quantities xp ولذلك ادعو لنا بإكمال الكتاب وهذا رابط الغلافhttp://uploading.com/files/3bef959m/First+paper.pdf/


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ويارب يكتر من امثالك ولو سمحت ممكن ترفع الاجزاء كلها من الاول الي الاخر [email protected]


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كنت ابحث عنك بلهفة شديدة لانى وجدت صورتك بجوار الدرس الثانى لشرح earthworkصوت وصورة وكنت اتمنى الحصول على بقية الدروس
بارك الله فيك وفى أولادكواصلح لك زوجك


----------



## حسام بوشكش (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير ولكن الرابط مش شغال


----------



## pepo petr (8 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فى حضرتك بس انا عندى مشكلة كل ماجى احمل الشرح يقولى ارتباط الملف المطلوب غير صالح وانا محتاج الشرح ضرورى فماذا افعل وشكرا


----------



## gold5187 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

link is not working pleas send again fresh link


----------



## albsqlony (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاءءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## pepo petr (28 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك بس عندما اضغط على الرابط يقول لى ارتباط هذا الملف غير صالح فهل من حل شكرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير بس فين الملف


----------



## الماحى دمنهور (27 ديسمبر 2010)

عندى مشكله فى برنامج earth work قمت بإدخال البايانات الارض الطبيعيه والتصميمى بشكل صحيح البرنامج بيحسب كل قطاع على حده مظبوط بس فى التجميع العمومى بيدى مساحات غير التى عرضها فى التفاصيل


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح. 
شكرا يا ابو كنزي


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أبحث عنك من زمن
جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط غير صالح معى
ما الحل


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (8 يناير 2011)

الأخ الفاضل م/ هشام
جزاك الله خيرا فقد حصلت من صديق على الجزء الأول والثانى 
ومنذ سنة وانا أفشل فى تنزيل الثالث والرابع
ويقول أن الرابط غير صالح
وانا اعمل مساح استشارى فى المملكة وأحتاج لمراجعة الكميات او يطلب منى المهندس المقيم تقديمها لمقارنتها بالشركة
أرجو المساعدة
جعله الله فى موازين حسناتك


----------



## دحدوح (27 أبريل 2011)

اين الشرح


----------



## دحدوح (27 أبريل 2011)

لا يوجد ملف


----------



## دحدوح (27 أبريل 2011)

اين املف


----------



## ahmed718 (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

